

Homejoy (YC S10) Opens An Office In New York City - mlinsey
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/23/homejoy-new-york-city/

======
pg
I recently visited Homejoy's SF office and it was the social equivalent of
drinking a double espresso. I've visited a lot of startup offices but I've
seen few to match this one for concentrated energy.

~~~
kyro
What about it in particular made you feel that way?

------
btrautsc
Their sales and customer service operations are incredibly impressive in terms
of metrics/ organization. I would not want to be in the path of this company.

~~~
btrautsc
their _

------
wcummings
No openings in NYC listed on their site

